# Undervolting AMD Ryzen 5 3550H



## Sergey228 (Jul 29, 2020)

Hello! Tell me, is it possible to lower the voltage on the AMD Ryzen 5 3550H processor to lower the temperatures in the laptop? Thank!


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 30, 2020)

If there is no settings in the Bios to allow this, look at Ryzen Master software, although I'm not certain if voltage offset is available.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 30, 2020)

Why undervolt the poor Ryzen? It’s made to do what it does. I don’t believe in over clocking either.


----------



## king of swag187 (Jul 30, 2020)

Better thermals and power consumption?


----------



## Sergey228 (Jul 30, 2020)

Atomic77 said:


> Why undervolt the poor Ryzen? It’s made to do what it does. I don’t believe in over clocking either.


In the ASUS FX505DT laptop, it heats up at 95 degrees.


----------



## Atomic77 (Aug 2, 2020)

Wow.


----------



## makeiteasy (Aug 5, 2020)

As Caring1 said, try using Ryzen Master for this, it has indeed a *vcore limiter* along with CCD and CCX controllers to manually set a *limit* for clocks. Using Ryzen Master is very intuitive and it must be easy for you to do so.

A quick guide:
1. Download and install lastest chipset drivers, then download and install ryzen master. When you open it, use the "Advanced view" and go to Profile 1 on the sidebar. There you can control almost everything manually.
2. In your case, you'll want to mess only with "Control Mode" set to Manual and Cores Section and Voltage Control.
3. Start testing. As your CPU is Zen+, it does not go to very high clocks. *See what are your peak core voltage and save it as a starting point for voltage limit.* Seeing the page on AMD site the 1-core boost is only 3.7GHz, so I would start at something like 3.5GHz limit for every core and your normal voltage peak indicated by Ryzen Master. Then you can start lowering the voltage bit by bit, and testing on something like Cinebench or AIDA64 Stress Test, and your normal workload to make sure that a real case scenario is stable. 
4. If it is stable, lower the voltage and test. Keep doing this until it isn't anymore and then increase the voltage limit to a stable point. Also, the point you are most interested in, check if temps are getting any better.

You should know that for notebook temps, 95C is "normal", your CPU limit is 105C. But this should help you get a nice decrease in these numbers. I have myself done an undervolt on my 3600 with Ryzen Master and the temps are waaay lower than the stock.


----------



## king of swag187 (Aug 7, 2020)

Ryzen Master doesn't support Ryzen Mobile


----------



## makeiteasy (Aug 7, 2020)

There is a user-made "Ryzen Controller" especifically for Ryzen Mobile CPUs, you could try that then.


----------

